# enviar datos a pc por puertos serie o paralelo para VB



## abrahamyl (May 13, 2007)

hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto que implica que mande una señal, por medio de un puerto a una aplicacion que se hara en visual basic, este es un sistema de estacionamiento, que permitira que cuando un auto llege automaticamente habra la entrada, lea los datos del vehiculo (simulado con la entrada del dato por el puerto), y en forma adicional asigne un lugar indicandola al auto el uina pantalla tipo leds 7 segmentos, este ya pude ver algo en este foro com ohacerlo, pero el enviar datos hacia el programa del pc es mi duda, si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria.

gracias.


----------



## Stitch (May 23, 2007)

Hola
Para la comunicación en VB puedes utilizar el control "Microsoft Comm Control 6.0", es muy facil de utilizar
Solo debes configurar las propiedades (rata de baudios, numero de puerto, bits de datos, bits de parada, etc)
Si el control se llama MSCOMM1 puedes enviar un dato escribiendo MSCOMM1.Output=char(CodAscii) donde CondAscii
es el codigo ascii del caractar que deseas enviar. Para leer un dato utilizas algo como MiVar=MSCOMM1.Input
Espero que esto te ayude


----------



## abrahamyl (May 23, 2007)

gracias amigo, si me ayudara en lo que quiero hacer.


----------

